# Nigel Giddenburgen's World of Monster Hunting



## MooreEnt24 (Jan 17, 2009)

World famous nature documentarian Nigel Giddenburgen investigates a recent haunting in an unsuspecting town. Watch as Nigel tries to help this family and make sure he and his crew stay alive.


----------



## Draik41895 (Oct 25, 2008)

awwsum!!!!!!!!


----------



## MooreEnt24 (Jan 17, 2009)

Draik41895 said:


> awwsum!!!!!!!!


I'm really excited about this project, it's really pretty damn funny.

Comes out this Sunday, I'll post a link when it's up!


----------



## MooreEnt24 (Jan 17, 2009)




----------



## MooreEnt24 (Jan 17, 2009)

Just UPDATED the link! It's all in one video now.

Also, I hear we may be working on yet another episode of this.


----------

